# "Sewer Oil" of China used for cooking....



## Magic (Jul 19, 2022)

Why is this a thibg...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dergeist (Jul 19, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Why is this a thibg...



Are you questioning the use of "gutter" oil, there's 5000 years of wisdom in it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 19, 2022)

Yeah totally weird and not common outside China.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 19, 2022)

that where the flavor is bruv

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2022)

Schneider said:


> that where the flavor is bruv


Bro dream always to go there and eat that street food. Gives new meaning to the street part.


----------



## Gin (Jul 19, 2022)

mmm sewer fried dog

Reactions: Funny 6 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2022)

Who the fuck thought of this. Mind boggling this is a real thing.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 19, 2022)

I just...wtf.



Gin said:


> mmm sewer fried dog


Don't tell DDJ.



RemChu said:


> Who the fuck thought of this. Mind boggling this is a real thing.


Right? Not sure it is  but I'm too lazy to dig further...or afraid rather.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I just...wtf.
> 
> 
> Don't tell DDJ.
> ...


Looks pretty real. Multiple examples given in the video.

Even a google search gives that there is a reddit dedicated to discussing the subject 



From 2013: 









						This Video Of Chinese Street Food Made From 'Gutter Oil' Is The Most Disgusting Thing You Will See All Day
					






					www.businessinsider.com
				




From 2020: 


From 9 years ago w/ recent reddit comments


Down the gutter hole.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 19, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Looks pretty real. Multiple examples given in the video.
> 
> Even a google search gives that there is a reddit dedicated to discussing the subject
> 
> ...


Nothing surprises me anymore. Have you ever read about meat glue?


----------



## Yamato (Jul 19, 2022)

Yeeeep


Karasu said:


> Nothing surprises me anymore. Have you ever read about meat glue?


There's also plastic rice and just recently, unmeltable ice cream


----------



## wibisana (Jul 20, 2022)

If we eat ourself or sell it, i believe indonesian wont be "foraging" ex-hotel/ex-resto cooking oil. At least most of us wont do that shit, maybe some greedy people can.

We do forage those thing but because we can sell it to govt owned oil company. I believe they will turn it into bio-diesel or use it to fuel their tanker-truck


----------



## Karasu (Jul 20, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Yeeeep
> 
> There's also plastic rice and just recently, unmeltable ice cream


 plastic..err...rice?

You don't mess with a man's rice!

You don't even mess with a man's oil!

 you just don mess with food! Period!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 20, 2022)

that's a thing because there isn't enough oil being produced to cover the amount of oil that is used for cooking.
shortfall is like some million litres or something, might be fake newsing, it's enough though.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2022)

Nobody is gonna tag the elephant in the room?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 21, 2022)

really make s you appreciate Panda Express

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 21, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Nobody is gonna tag the elephant in the room?


..._FINE_ 

@dr_shadow explain this!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 21, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Nobody is gonna tag the elephant in the room?





Yami Munesanzun said:


> ..._FINE_
> 
> @dr_shadow explain this!


[jim]
Never knew our cafe mod was fat.
j/k
[/jim]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2022)

Schneider said:


> [jim]
> Never knew our cafe mod was fat.
> j/k
> [/jim]


there really should be official jim text though
j/k

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 21, 2022)

As someone who knows very little about these things I wonder if the problem is the choice of diet. Not all food needs oil so maybe, instead of resorting to sewer oil people should eat something else. Similar with crops. If water shortages are becoming issues in China, perhaps less water intense crops should be planted. Not to mention the greenhouse gas emissions from the crop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 21, 2022)

Sewer oil.. Plastic rice.. Unmeltable ice cream.. 
Wtf.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 21, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> As someone who knows very little about these things I wonder if the problem is the choice of diet. Not all food needs oil so maybe, instead of resorting to sewer oil people should eat something else. Similar with crops. If water shortages are becoming issues in China, perhaps less water intense crops should be planted. Not to mention the greenhouse gas emissions from the crop.


Agreed Indonesia use so much cooking oil, we fry all of our stuff. I hope many of us start to eat healthier stuff, maybe boil some stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 21, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Agreed Indonesia use so much cooking oil, we fry all of our stuff. I hope many of us start to eat healthier stuff, maybe boil some stuff


Your fried noodles tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 21, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Agreed Indonesia use so much cooking oil, we fry all of our stuff. I hope many of us start to eat healthier stuff, maybe boil some stuff


food desert s are real ,making food insecurity in  china a huge issue as populations in china is literally population over 1 billion… 

It’s not ok to lump it in as “ let’s change the diet “ when it’s more difficult to have access to those foods on a mass scale especially or in climates where food is scarce and not as easily accessible like Alaska for instance which has to have things shipped in. 

Climate change doesn’t help either with temperature changes and impacts to global food supply …

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 21, 2022)

Also it might be related. There was/is cooking oil/palm oil shortage in Indonesia while ago.despite Indonesia and Malaysia is one of biggest exporter around. Also Indonesia and malaysia is in dispute on migrant worker policy, we stopped sending workers for a while, those workers work in palm plantation. This combination of event might explain why these Chinese worker is being asked to forage/reuse trash oil because right now price of it might be all time high in China

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 21, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Your fried noodles tho


no worries mate

you can get the instant fried noodle which ironically has no frying process to it, and you'll deffo enjoy it as much or even more.

p.s. has to be the domestic market version because it has enough sodium/msg to short circuit your kidneys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 22, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Sewer oil.. Plastic rice.. Unmeltable ice cream..
> Wtf.


they down that shit like vitamins bruv

look what it did to their life expectancy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 22, 2022)

pfft said:


> food desert s are real ,making food insecurity in  china a huge issue as populations in china is literally population over 1 billion…
> 
> It’s not ok to lump it in as “ let’s change the diet “ when it’s more difficult to have access to those foods on a mass scale especially or in climates where food is scarce and not as easily accessible like Alaska for instance which has to have things shipped in.
> 
> Climate change doesn’t help either with temperature changes and impacts to global food supply …



It's precisely because of climate change that we need to change diets. Rice produces high amounts of methane when grown, a more potent fossil fuel than CO2. It uses more water than other crops, something that is a scarcity as populations grow and will just get worse as the climate changes as well. This is an issue China should address.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> It's precisely because of climate change that we need to change diets. Rice produces high amounts of methane when grown, a more potent fossil fuel than CO2. It uses more water than other crops, something that is a scarcity as populations grow and will just get worse as the climate changes as well. This is an issue China should address.


I heard eating insects would have a positive effect on the environment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 22, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> It's precisely because of climate change that we need to change diets. Rice produces high amounts of methane when grown, a more potent fossil fuel than CO2. It uses more water than other crops, something that is a scarcity as populations grow and will just get worse as the climate changes as well. This is an issue China should address.


On a mass global scale sure … America could stop their monstrous cattle produce… eat less meat.  Cattle the invasive species


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 22, 2022)

Because communism is disgusting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 22, 2022)

Schneider said:


> no worries mate
> 
> you can get the instant fried noodle which ironically has no frying process to it, and you'll deffo enjoy it as much or even more.
> 
> p.s. has to be the domestic market version because it has enough sodium/msg to short circuit your kidneys



gimmie-gimmie-gimmie!! I need a name brand so I can order online. I can steal a kidney if mine goes out 



pfft said:


> On a mass global scale sure … America could stop their monstrous cattle produce… eat less meat.  Cattle the invasive species



Thank goodness for chicken, pork, and seafood!!
jk


----------



## wibisana (Jul 22, 2022)

Karasu said:


> gimmie-gimmie-gimmie!! I need a name brand so I can order online. I can steal a kidney if mine goes out



I think "indomie fried noodle" is pretty worldwide now.


Personally i prefer Nissin Ramen. The most basic standard one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 31, 2022)

wibisana said:


> I think "indomie fried noodle" is pretty worldwide now.
> 
> 
> Personally i prefer Nissin Ramen. The most basic standard one



i tried the spicy flavor (found it at the grocery store)

too spicy for me :'<


----------



## Karasu (Jul 31, 2022)

wibisana said:


> I think "indomie fried noodle" is pretty worldwide now.
> 
> 
> Personally i prefer Nissin Ramen. The most basic standard one


Wow - sorry I missed this. 

I didn't know instant ramen were fried noodles


----------



## Karasu (Jul 31, 2022)

really kinda wanna science the hell out of some ramen noodles at home. fresh everything is best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 1, 2022)

I knew for a while about this, it is not anything very new at this point, but I am still very conflicted on how to feel about this. On the one hand, re-using toxic waste is a fantastic thing to do, Life as global Life of Everything needs that. On the other hand, it is China. I can't just believe this is something absolutely safe and well worked through because I don't believe the consuming citizens in China get the whole truth about the hazards in their daily life to begin with. Not just passively unaware but also actively deprived from information.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Aug 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> If we eat ourself or sell it, i believe indonesian wont be "foraging" ex-hotel/ex-resto cooking oil. At least most of us wont do that shit, maybe some greedy people can.
> 
> We do forage those thing but because we can sell it to govt owned oil company. I believe they will turn it into bio-diesel or use it to fuel their tanker-truck





But that's not gutter oil right ???


----------



## wibisana (Aug 6, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> But that's not gutter oil right ???


I dont fully watch the video.
Is this sewer/gutter oil in literal sense take it from dirty sewer/gutter? Here i just commonly assume 3-5time used oil. Ofc you take them directly from wok/pan store it in jerry can. So what i thought as sewer oil is not literally from sewer/gutter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> I dont fully watch the video.
> Is this sewer/gutter oil in literal sense take it from dirty sewer/gutter? Here i just commonly assume 3-5time used oil. Ofc you take them directly from wok/pan store it in jerry can. So what i thought as sewer oil is not literally from sewer/gutter


Where are you from again? so I know not to eat the fast food there.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 6, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Where are you from again? so I know not to eat the fast food there.


Indonesia.yes dont eat streetfood. It tasts good but shaddy AF.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Indonesia.yes dont eat streetfood. It tasts good but shaddy AF.


Looking at the food on google looks good.

My friend who is Chinese descent said yeah don't eat street food / fast food in China lol.

took him a long time to reply to me mentioning the sewer oil, probably a sore spot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Aug 7, 2022)

wibisana said:


> I dont fully watch the video.
> Is this sewer/gutter oil in literal sense take it from dirty sewer/gutter? Here i just commonly assume 3-5time used oil. Ofc you take them directly from wok/pan store it in jerry can. So what i thought as sewer oil is not literally from sewer/gutter




I don't think Indon are that dirty take the oil from sewer/gutter lol


if u watch that video, the used oil are literally taken from the sewer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 7, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> I don't think Indon are that dirty take the oil from sewer/gutter lol
> 
> 
> if u watch that video, the used oil are literally taken from the sewer.


Dank. I only see they forage used oil from the barrels


----------



## Schneider (Aug 7, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Indonesia.yes dont eat streetfood. It tasts good but shaddy AF.


there's a local idiom here saying  "the dirtier the place the tastier it gets" 

so if you see rats & roaches scurrying out the kitchen thats some michelin shit right there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2022)

Schneider said:


> there's a local idiom here saying  "the dirtier the place the tastier it gets"
> 
> so if you see rats & roaches scurrying out the kitchen thats some michelin shit right there


react like this guy eating it

"MMMMMMMMm, WOW!"  

"mix up that chili sewer oil"


----------



## Catamount (Aug 7, 2022)

Discussing so seriously as if any of use is going to China next week


----------



## Karasu (Aug 7, 2022)

RemChu said:


> react like this guy eating it
> 
> "MMMMMMMMm, WOW!"
> 
> "mix up that chili sewer oil"



Honestly I was thinking that looked sooo damn good but forgot what thread I was in until I hit your comment  Just really messed up that you have to sweat this stuff with food. How did things get this far out of wack?

Foo! I want the dan-dan noodles!!


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2022)

I think it's interesting that the conversation has been dominated by concerns about sustainability which are valid, but I think the concern from the other side of the aisle is the air of deception this practice conveys, where a person doesn't know where their food comes from. While it's true and profound that we need to learn to eat and live in new ways, the possibility of being misled or deceived towards that is unappetizing literally and figuratively.


----------

